
Astonishing OS X bug lets anyone log into a High Sierra machine - wyc
https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/28/astonishing-os-x-bug-lets-anyone-log-into-a-high-sierra-machine/
======
Carioca
Original thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15800676](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15800676)

~~~
ChristianBundy
That's a thread for Sierra, this thread is for High Sierra.

~~~
kristofferR
No, it's just inaccurately titled. It only works for High Sierra

------
LeoPanthera
Dupe.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15800676](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15800676)

------
bitL
Who is going to bet some future Mr. Robot episode would feature it?

------
campuscodi
Original thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15800676](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15800676)

